# Tiger-Man! Prepare to be Amazed...



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

aka mstar is really kinda bored and stalling just a teensy bit.

Taking a look at this, I'm wondering whether we'll ever come across "reverse evolution" somehow or another...

Article summary?









What do you think? Will you join the Tiger-Man? Will you keep procrastinating in leagues with mstar, fighting against the tyranny of the modern "IAlwaysHaveWorkToDo Complex"? Or will you go back to work?

It's your decision. Take your pick. Choose wisely. Choose Tiger-Man.
(Don't choose Tiger-Man, for the good of contemporary society.)


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Bad case of too much SF - see _Tiger, Tiger_ aka _The Stars My Destination_


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Taggart said:


> Bad case of too much SF - see _Tiger, Tiger_ aka _The Stars My Destination_


Yes, but the NO↗mad* character from The Stars my Destination is far more interesting to me than an anthropomorphic tiger. Just my opinion. the make-up is pretty cool though.

(*I couldn't figure out exactly how to get a male sign there.  )


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

"I'm seeing a couple women at the moment." Seriously?


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

No♂ad - do it in word and copy across.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

N♂mad. Yes, that's it!


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

I don't think I could do this. Poor guy.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

What IS this?! (Goes back to work)


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I kill you filthy, Varga. Is that right?


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Pugg said:


> What IS this?! (Goes back to work)


I must confess I went against my own rallying cry (suggestion) after I posted the poll. 
I wrote a 4 page paper on the 1920s.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I currently have hardly anything to procrastinate _on_... I guess that's a blessing for now, cuz that won't be for too long...


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Where have you sent me mstar?!


----------

